# Wuta nose divers



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

Im getting some wutas in 2weeks, anyone knoe of sites with training tips for divers.
thanks


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

I like those pigeons 
http://greekpigeons.gr/pigeons/en/history-wuta.htm
http://dimitri_tsalabounis.tripod.com/pigeons/wutas.html
I think there are few Greek pigeon fancier on pt that might help


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

cool thanks


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Here's another one for you.
http://www.the-spa.com/~paulmaywald/index.htm

I am really into my Doneks but,someday,I hope to fly these too !!! Good luck with them.


----------

